# Yes!!



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

I finally got financing and will be picking up an 08 OB 21RS or RS-LE. Might buy 21RS-LE from Holman motors in Ohio, but waiting to see about price for 08 RS. I would rather the RS with more features, but will travel for the savings. Holman wants 12,991, my local dealer wants 16,500. Trying to get them down on the price. We'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

GOOD NEWS









Don t forget the pics,,, we love pics

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats, Kev! Glad you got it all worked out.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS !!! Let us know what you end up with !


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great news! What a Christmas gift for the family. Great to have you with us at Outbackers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending Outback purchase. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go!!!























Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## circledmetalart (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello to all! We are also picking up a new Outback 28KRS in the next 2 weeks. 
Right away we will be going on a trip from southern New Mexico to Medford, OR
to see the kids for Christmas. Previously we have been traveling in a 36' Class A,
so there will be some adjustments for sure. 
We have a BEAUTIFUL snowy Thanksgiving weekend here in the Sacremento 
Mountains of southern New Mexico!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Debbie said:


> Hello to all! We are also picking up a new Outback 28KRS in the next 2 weeks.
> Right away we will be going on a trip from southern New Mexico to Medford, OR
> to see the kids for Christmas. Previously we have been traveling in a 36' Class A,
> so there will be some adjustments for sure.
> ...


Welcome to the forum Debbie!

Moving from a Class A to a TT...that _*will*_ take an adjustment period! However, you've chosen a nice model Outback.

Keep us posted on your travels!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Debbie said:


> Hello to all! We are also picking up a new Outback 28KRS in the next 2 weeks.
> Right away we will be going on a trip from southern New Mexico to Medford, OR
> to see the kids for Christmas. Previously we have been traveling in a 36' Class A,
> so there will be some adjustments for sure.
> ...


Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















...see my email to you about camping in Medford.


----------

